# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Массовая рассылка по Odnoklassniki и VKontakte

## Alexistut

*SocPlugin 2.07* - бесплатный плагин, входящий в комплект с лицензионным XRumer 7.7.35 Elite   *Возможности SocPlugin-а для рассылки по Odnoklassniki и VKontakte:*  + в процессе рассылок и инвайтов, SocPlugin полностью автоматически распознаёт капчу, без использования сторонних сервисов + сбор анкет по параметрам, из групп, из друзей + сбор видео по параметрам для дальнейшего комментирования + автодействия при входе: приём / отклонение чужих приглашений в группы и в друзья + фильтрация списка анкет по заданным параметрам + рассылка персональных сообщений + автоинвайт в группы + автоинвайт в друзья + автолайки / простановка оценок "5" и "5+" на фото + автограббинг содержимого анкет и фотографий + комментирование фото и видео + поддержка вариаций и макросов + авточек списка аккаунтов + полная автоматизация последовательности действий + многое другое!  Если заинтересованы - просто введите в Яндексе "XRumer 7.7.35 + SocPlugin" для получения более подробной информации.

----------

